# Redskinfan228 Hospitalized again



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thei is the Mrs. again. just wanted to let Ken's freinds at P&S and fellow PSYCOs that he had another heart attack. Seems there was a clot at the entrane to the stint and closed it. He is alert and being a pain in the nurses ass. Seems he walked into the emergency room said he was having a heart attack and then passed out. Well in order to treat him they cut his Tony Stewart jacket and ******* Jersey off of him the horror  he has been moved from (ICU into a private room at Sentara Lee. I will be seeing him later this evening and will post his number if he says it is ok (room 195 ) I will let him tell the story about where he was (bowling of course) when this started it is classsic

Mrs Redskinfan228
Cindy


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

my prayers are with yall and tell him we all hope he gets better


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

We are all thinking about our fellow fisherman.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Get well soon there Ken.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Thanks for the info.*

Let us know how he is.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My thoughts and prayers.......*

Go out to you both. Tell Ken that I have a brand new never worn Cowboys jersey he can have to replace the one that was lost.......lol. Just kiddin. Get well soon.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

My prayers are with you and ken hopefully he'll get a speedy recovery


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*If my arithmetic is correct....*

That makes 2 in 2. 2 hospitalizations in 2 months.  

Those bloodclots have a tendency to pop up when and where least expected. 

My best to the Mr. I'll pester him later on tonight.  ... just to give the nurses a break.  

And you...take care of yourself Cindy. Those guys of yours sure are giving you an emotional workout in the year 2006. Sounds like you are due a week away to a spa.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Godspeed for a quick and full recovery.

Walt


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Get Healthy my friend and I have your rod when you get out!


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

ken.. take it easy and get well.. plenty of time for tying bucktails.. dont worry about your jersy.. I HAVE LOTS OF COWBOY JERSYS FOR YOU..


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

Ken, you're in our prayers.

Praying for your speedy recovery.

Lou


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Speedy Recovery*

Ken, Take care and follow all the instructions you are given. You are in a great heart facility.

Can't help you with a ******* Jersey but got one here with Bait Shack on it that's yours.

Hell of a way to get out of workin the booth !!!

GWG.........................Randy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

again...your gonna worry us to death...take care and let us know...


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Get well soon*

and stop having them d*mn heart attacks


----------



## 8nb8 (Aug 30, 2005)

*Wishing...*

you and your family the best. It's pretty boring in the hospital, you should think about keeping a bucket and pole with you. I'm sure we could hook you up with some miniature hooks, fishbites and some small fish to keep you occupied.

Good Luck


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

get well and take it easy!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Hang tough, my friend! 

Jim


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Ken*

Damn boy, fishin's a lot easier on the ticker than bowling or so it seems. You take care and you're in our thoughts. Get better soon or I'll hafta bring Roy by to give you a sliming!

Fred, Trish & Roy


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Just hung up the phone with him as I have his new 1418 RS Blank hostage at this point.

Seems to be in good spirits, just gotta get some rest!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Ken, get well quick, you and Mrs, redskinfan are in my thoughts and prayers.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Bud ya got to stop this mess, Ya gonna make people start thinking your to sick to fish or somethang  
Prayers are with you and the family so get well soon,,, the fish are on the way.


----------



## 1ragincajun (Jan 24, 2006)

god bless and get well soon


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey Ken*

Stay strong ..we need you for the up and coming season ..Go Redskins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Get well soon Ken we cannot have one of our own being on the ill side so get well soon. 

Mrs. Redskinfan keep us up to date please.

Rick


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Like someone said,ya gotta good facility there.....listen to the dox and get back to feeshen soon....the R


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Get well!!!!
You need to learn to stay away from those hospitals.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Looking foward to meeting you Ken. I too love fishing and have had the experience of looking up at all the people waiting for your OK too proceed. The thing that I want too pass on. "Use the same passion that you use on fishing to make the changes (nutrition, organized exercise and medicine) that are required to turn the situation around".
Oh and "Let everyone else worry about politics, religion and types of line". Relax and enjoy the ride.
A prayer? Goes without saying!!


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

who knows maybe ken will get a nice sponge bath outta this


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Well had the wife bring me the lap top. Would have posted earlier but fell asleep.

Here is what happened. Went the bowling out team was bowling for firsst place (1500.00 man was on the line) I started striking after four frames and 4 strikes I ws feeling some pain in my chest. It would ease off while i wass waiting for my turn to bowl but as soon as i bowled man it was hurting. By 5th frome i decided to take a nitro pill. Didnt help much by the time i got up in the last fram and having 9 strikes in a row and a chance for a 300 game.....i was hurting and really didnt care about perfect game. I just threw the ball (actually hit the pocket and should have struck) left a nine count missed it and after a 267 game I told my team mates and wife to make sure someone took my balls/bag home i was going to the hospital. 

So i drove myself to the hospital walked in said i was having a heart attack then passed out. My heart actually stopped and they had to give me cpr then use those shock paddles. Thaye said only took one jolt then it was beating again

Then up stairs for angeplasy (thats the ballon thing to open artery) and a much bigger and longer stint. Seems the first one they put in was too short and didnt fully cover teh area that was giving me trouble. Doc seems to think that this one should do the trick. I actually feel pretty good little tired is all.

Hope to get out in a few days

Number here is 466-6195

Thanks for all the kind comments and thanks to Brandon for stopping by. Needed that 

Oh yea my team ended up in second and that one game i bowled won me the high game poy and doubles pot total $280.00 hell if i could have bowled all 2 games could have won over a thousand.

Now a question I already have a mag 525, 2 avet sx, abu 6500 ctc3, sl2osh, sl30sh looking for a reel for my 1418 its rated 2-6oz any suggestions (price is not an object) just want something sweeeeeet. Kinda my gift to me for still being around. Would take a used reel if somene has a suggestion and one to sell.

Ken I will never die Rienhart AKA redskinfan228

Oh yea for all those that said they have a jersey for me I WANT TLMAOHEM ALL figure I trade 13 cowboy jersey's should be able to get one used ******* jersey.

Randy I wear a medium  and Thanks in advance. (figure I will be calling you once i decide on the new reel)

The Stewart jacket now that was a beaut set me back 200+ but oh well i can replace that....get the new NEXTEL Championship one 

Thanks to all my true freinds........waiting for your call Thrifty LMAO


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ken*

Im glad you are ok. As soon as i found out yesterday i called everyone,to let them know. I will give you a ring this morning sometime. thank the wife for keeping us informed. Thank you to Dixie also.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Sorry to hear that*

Get well soon.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Ken, take a nitro..........







Unless Arrington isn't that well liked by skinnies:





http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=Anby06fknZoUTpe.qMQYULI5nYcB?slug=ap-redskins-arrington&prov=ap&type=lgns





Glad you up and thinking fishing and bow hunting, kick back, take it easy until the spring run!


Have Jeep will travel


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Ken,

I'm glad all will be well. I must say, however, that you're hanging out with the wrong group of friends. There is not a doubt in my mind that had you been fishing with us, you would not have driven yourself to the hospital. Would not have mattered how big a fishing tournament purse was on the line, we'd have dropped it all and been standing in line to drive you!

Jim


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

JimInVA said:


> Ken,
> 
> I'm glad all will be well. I must say, however, that you're hanging out with the wrong group of friends. There is not a doubt in my mind that had you been fishing with us, you would not have driven yourself to the hospital. Would not have mattered how big a fishing tournament purse was on the line, we'd have dropped it all and been standing in line to drive you!
> 
> Jim


He** some of us would probably still be there with ya...You really need to stop scaring the sh*$ outta people.. Get some rest there's plenty of time to hit the bech and the planks.
GET WELL SOON 
John
Charter Member
Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

wow ken good to see you posting..serious stuff right there man...take care man hope to see you back on teh beach soon


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Ken, I sure hope you get to feeling better soon.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

For that #1418 you want a ABU 6500 CT Blue Yonder. Its the perfect mate to it.

Glad you are up and talking fishing and other stuff. Gett well soon, as you have to go to HI to pick up a Zippy


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Glad to hear......*

You're doin Ok Ken. That's a good thing. Get some rest and get back on your feet. Spring will be here before ya know it. Take care my friend.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

thanks for the call, Eric.

Ken, get well soon! First I hear this from Eric last nite, then hear this morning that Arrington's gone...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Am glad your doing better*

Take care and get some rest.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Glad to know you are doing better! The south is thinking about ya.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

My God Ken! Come on man! Glad you're feeling better now, that's cutting it too close. What do you think you're doing, filming a remake of Caddy Shack with you being the Priest in the Bowling alley??  The Skins can't handle you, they should send you a bunch of jerseys...maybe Gibbs himself should visit. 

Get another 525Mag for the 1418. I'll be calling you...

Milt


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Then again, what Don said about the ABU 6500 CT Blue Yonder is good. I like those a lot!


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Best Wishes*

Ken And Get Well Soon Cuz We Have Ya In Our Prayers:d :d


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Dallas Sucks! *

Hey buddy,

Take it easy and heal up. The spring run wont be for a while. 

Glad to hear you are doing better.

Jeff


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

It was good talking with you earlier today. Glad to hear that you're becoming your feisty old self again. Get well soon....who else could I possibly get to bet on the Redskins ??? And I need that money to bet on Pro Football !!!
As far as the fishing equipment is concerned, I suggest someone your age sell everything and get a cane pole and a Zebco 33 and a cup of nightcrawlers!!!
Get your ass out of the hospital FAST and give me a call when you get home and we'll go "PS "Hunting"
Howie


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ken what kind of an excuse is this just to stay in bed. Maybe ya need something a little cozy laying next to ya.  

Rick


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

*Thank You Everyone*

Again thanks for all your support. Phone rang this morning guess maybe that wass Eric was sleeping and just let it ring sorry man. Heard from Howie man he is going through some medical problems too my prayers are with him and everyone say one for him as well.

Thrifty Angler said she wass going to call me late last night (2 am and yes i was still awake ) and she did  i think i finally met someone who talks as much as i do. But loved every minute of it Thanks Veronica. 

For the reel question some said an abu 6500 I have one and i also have an mag 525 is there anything I dont have that would be sweet for that rod. Or hell I can put the mag or abu on this one but would need something else for the 1509's or 1569 any suggestions. i dont own any shimano casting reels are there any goods ones out there? or should i just get another abu 6500 or mag 525? or find a abu7500 ctc3?...i have time to research as i have my lap top and 2 more days in hospital prision....well it is not that bad pretty nurses and peace and quiet but food sucks 

Thats alright I can still play party poker online lol


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

get ya a 6500c3 and customize it to your liking 
thats what i did and now a $150 later i got a great 3-6 oz reel for my 10' tsunami


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I found out first from Rattler, then from Catman32 (Thanks again for the call Eric.) and then today got an update from Fireball. Bill (Advisor) sends his best, his phone/ISP is down again!

Get well soon, we have some work cut out for you!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ken, try and pick up a 7500C3CT. I understand they are real nice. You can try mine when you get out of the hospital. I have a couple of 6500's and love them. Going to put in the Carbontex and metal washers for the drag system. I think the 7500C3CT would be a perfect match for the 1509.

FB


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Just Talked to ken*

We had to make it brief though...........some thing a bout a young nurse and edible panties??


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

KEN...you have either to stop bowling or fishing...i would say fishing since bowling is indoors...did you know there is a 'marketplace" thingy here...take care my friend...you worry "us'...


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Darn Ken,
I go off-line for a couple of days [not my fault] and you let things go to hell in a hand-basket. I really think you're trying to take my place as the most useless PSYCO. 
Look turkey, you just get well and start listening to the Dock's. and quit being a hard head. You ain't no spring 'mackerel' ya know.
See ya at the next meeting.
Bill


----------

